# Game Thread Week (02.09.10)



## TM

*Rivalry Week Thread*

Some big games this coming week. What game are you looking forward to most?

A few of the bigger games...

(2) Villanova at (6) West Virginia
(7) Purdue at (5) Michigan State
(14) Tennessee at (20) Vanderbilt
(24) Baylor at Nebraska
(23) New Mexico at UNLV
Connecticut at (4) Syracuse
Saint Mary's at (13) Gonzaga
(25) Cornell at Pennsylvania
(6) West Virginia at (21) Pittsburgh
(14) Tennessee at (3) Kentucky
Maryland at (9) Duke


----------



## SheriffKilla

*Re: Rivalry Week Thread*

for sure not Cornell @ Penn, but I think that Duke/Maryland will be a good one, and of course Kentucky should be getting tested, as the tough stretch starts for them


----------



## Nimreitz

*Re: Rivalry Week Thread*

Looking forward most to Purdue vs. MSU. If State loses at Illinois this afternoon, I'll be pulling for the Spartans. They still have to go to Mackey Arena later in the year.


----------



## kansasalumn

*Re: Rivalry Week Thread*

KU-UT is not a rival game. I can not stand UT, but I do not consider rivals between the two teams.


----------



## TM

*Re: Rivalry Week Thread*

when it's supposed to be the 2 best teams in the conference, they schedule those two teams for this week. remember, this is the same texas team that was supposed to win the national championship according to some.


----------



## kansasalumn

*Re: Rivalry Week Thread*



TM said:


> when it's supposed to be the 2 best teams in the conference, they schedule those two teams for this week. remember, this is the same texas team that was supposed to win the national championship according to some.


i do not care, it too me, and other Jayhawkers that KU-UT is NOT A RIVALRY GAME!


----------



## JuniorNoboa

*Re: Rivalry Week Thread*

Delete


----------



## JuniorNoboa

*Re: Rivalry Week Thread*

Oh knows Syracuse plays against Louisville this week, and they are not rivals. And they are showing the game on ESPN. The insanity of it all.


----------



## coolpohle

*Re: Rivalry Week Thread*

West Virginia @ Pitt should be a fun one after what went down between them this week.


----------



## Brian34Cook

A Few Big games tonight.. 

Big Ten:

7:00 ET: Illinois (16-8, 8-3) @ #13 Wisconsin (18-5, 8-3) - BTN
9:00 ET: #6 Purdue (19-3, 7-3) @ #10 Michigan St (19-5, 9-2) - ESPN

<pre>
TEAM CONF. W-L	OVERALL W-L
Michigan State	9-2 19-5
Wisconsin	8-3 18-5
Ohio State	8-3 18-6
Illinois	8-3 16-8
Purdue 7-3 19-3
Minnesota	5-5 14-8
Northwestern	5-6 16-7
Michigan	4-7 11-12
Indiana 3-7 9-13
Iowa 2-9 8-16
Penn State	0-11 8-15
</pre>

SEC:
7:00 ET: #12 Tennessee (18-4, 6-2) @ #24 Vanderbilt (17-5, 6-2) - ESPN
9:00 ET: Alabama (13-10, 3-6) @ #2 Kentucky (22-1, 7-1) - ESPNU

Big East:
7:00 ET: #8 Georgetown (17-5, 7-4) @ Providence (12-11, 4-7) - ESPN2


----------



## coolpohle

Can't imagine Wisconsin losing at home, even against a hot Illinois team. I think Purdue has a good chance to win tonight, especially if Lucas is out.

Tennessee @ Vandy should be a good one, too. I don't see the Vols avenging an earlier season loss, though.


----------



## Nimreitz

I'm cheering for Michigan State tonight. They still have a tough schedule ahead and I see them dropping at least 1, and maybe 2, games the rest of the way. If Purdue wins tonight, they could win out.


----------



## Drewbs

A somewhat somber mood here at UNC with the UNC/Duke game looming ahead.

I just hope we keep it close and make an effort. Supposedly there is some locker room dissension on this team, which is something that troubles me.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Holy cow.. Mike Davis is back in the starting lineup.. not expecting much tonight except a Wisconsin blowout but we'll see..


----------



## TM

Drewbs said:


> A somewhat somber mood here at UNC with the UNC/Duke game looming ahead.
> 
> I just hope we keep it close and make an effort. Supposedly there is some locker room dissension on this team, which is something that troubles me.


Involving what players? Why do I think Ginyard is involved?


----------



## Brian34Cook

LOL its 16-9 Wisconsin with 10 min left in half..


----------



## Brian34Cook

Illinois somehow goes on 16-5 run to make it 27 all with 3 min left in half


----------



## Brian34Cook

Hughes with a 3 pt at the halftime buzzer.. Illinois hanging at the half down 35-33.. Hughes leads Wisconsin with 12.. McCamey leads Illinois with 16 & Tisdale with 13


----------



## apelman42

This isn't hard Bo. You have to guard McCamey out on the NBA line.


----------



## Nimreitz

Ugh. Tisdale's performance is reminding me of the Jack Ingram game in the Kohl Center in 2005. Bull****.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Nice play by Demetri to Bill Cole there.. good game

And lol @ Jack Ingram game.. god I remember that.. dude was getting so lucky on big shots


----------



## apelman42

Illinois is sooooo hot. Let's hope the percentages even out by the end of the game. If they don't, we're in trouble.

We've been playing very flat against non top-ten teams at home this year.


----------



## apelman42

Nim,

Is this the first time you've seen an opponent go strictly pick and roll against us? It seems like the McCamey-Tisdale tandem is just eating up our defense on pick and roll. I don't think I've ever seen somebody attack us like this before. Could be a blueprint to beat us?


----------



## Nimreitz

apelman42 said:


> Nim,
> 
> Is this the first time you've seen an opponent go strictly pick and roll against us? It seems like the McCamey-Tisdale tandem is just eating up our defense on pick and roll. I don't think I've ever seen somebody attack us like this before. Could be a blueprint to beat us?


Yep. Has to be a big that can hit a midrange shot, that's why it's been so successful, because the pick and pop is legit tonight for the Illini.


----------



## Brian34Cook

McCamey is just on fire tonight.. and Tisdale.. 4 pt Illini lead with 2:35 left


----------



## SheriffKilla

TM said:


> Involving what players? Why do I think Ginyard is involved?


Realy Ginyard? seems like a nice guy, Id expect Deon Thompson and Will Graves


----------



## SheriffKilla

whats going with Wisconsin?? I cant watch the game but they are down @Wisconsin... Illinois is starting to come on


----------



## Brian34Cook

fjkdsi said:


> whats going with Wisconsin?? I cant watch the game but they are down @Wisconsin... Illinois is starting to come on


Well as mentioned the pick and roll has played a huge part with McCamey & Tisdale.. 4 pt game with 1:20 left..

Thanks Bill Cole for getting the ball to McCamey.. gotta make the free throws..


----------



## Nimreitz

Game over. Great shooting Badgers.


----------



## coolpohle

Pitiful 2nd half from the Badgers. This is a game where you can see how much we need Leuer.


----------



## Brian34Cook

McCamey (27 pts on 11/16 FG & 7 assists) and Tisdale (19 pts on 8/11 FG) with big games tonight.. Huge road win for the Illini over Wisconsin 63-56.. back to back wins over ranked teams.. first time in 10 years an unranked team has won over the Badgers at Kohl Center.. 

It puts them at 9-3 in B10 and having a shot at 1st.. that is very unlikely with their upcoming schedule (Ohio St. on V'Day, @ Purdue, @ Michigan, Minnesota, @ Ohio St., Wisconsin) but this is their biggest road win this year.. I guess it COULD happen but I dont see them winning the B10.. 

About time to flip over to ESPN to watch Purdue & Michigan St.!


----------



## TucsonClip

Greg Monroe has 12 assists. Georgetown has been struggling all game with Providence. 8 point GT lead with 1:30 to play.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

I could pretend I knew this was coming when I picked Illinois in my projection this week.... but I didn`t... I just expected a fifth Big Ten team would eventually develop a decent resume, and Illinois is evidently now that team with a huge win.


----------



## coolpohle

Good call JN.


----------



## HB

I have lost faith in college ball


----------



## SheriffKilla

Greg Monroe 12 assists is pretty amazing, I know their offense is designed for him to be the primary play maker but still, 12 assists in a Big East game from a big man is amazing


----------



## Drewbs

TM said:


> Involving what players? Why do I think Ginyard is involved?


The report I read suggested Ed Davis. I don't like thinking about locker room problems, but as far as things that are out in the open, UNC's play on the floor is baffling. We're not a great team, but we shouldn't be nearly as bad as we are considering the talent. Plus, we started the season well, so the sudden downward spiral is troubling. I don't see what else could be the cause. 

This bunch just does not have it, Roy's teams play hard, they play tough, this team does not, their effort is despicable, the defensive effort is not there, they do not know what to do on the floor, and they've been getting out-muscled and beaten to loose balls. It's not characteristic of Roy's teams. I think Harrison Barnes is polished and developed enough to be a game changer, but the biggest problem here is leadership. Look at the upperclassmen that the youngsters look to for leadership, Deon Thompson sucks, Marcus Ginyard tries hard, but he has just not been the same post injury, Will Graves... enough said, who else is there? 

Part of the blame has to go on Roy if he has indeed lost control of his players, I think he probably feels obligated to play Ginyard despite the fact that he has been a liability, but I don't know why Henson does not play more minutes. But still, part of the player's job is to listen to the coach and put out the best effort on the floor. During the VT game, Henson was very aggressive in making things happen and he didn't see the court for the last 16 minutes of the game while Deon was building a house with all the bricks.

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/basket...bYF?slug=jn-uncwoes020810&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

Articles like that make me SMH.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Soooooo Wisconsin screwed my 4 team parlay in the ***...Nim, I accept cash, check, or money order...


----------



## HB

Heh I just saw Drew's original post, why does it trouble you? Losing always brings about dissension, that shouldn't be surprising. Meh it doesn't even bother me anymore, see you guys next season. Davis, Thompson and Ginyard are gone. They'll start afresh. That article is sorta pathetic. Come on Roy, you dont expect things to always go smoothly. Talking about shaking his confidence, thats a joke. The one thing in life you should expect is obstacles. So this season isnt going your way, so you go to the NIT and get humbled, its not the end of the world. Man I wish I could address this tar heel fans, get your heads out your behind.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Purdue is all over Michigan State right now.. 37-25 with 2+ min in half


----------



## zagsfan20

Gonzaga's win over Illinois in the United Center is looking better and better.


----------



## Drewbs

HB said:


> Heh I just saw Drew's original post, why does it trouble you? Losing always brings about dissension, that shouldn't be surprising. Meh it doesn't even bother me anymore, see you guys next season. Davis, Thompson and Ginyard are gone. They'll start afresh. That article is sorta pathetic. Come on Roy, you dont expect things to always go smoothly. Talking about shaking his confidence, thats a joke. The one thing in life you should expect is obstacles. So this season isnt going your way, so you go to the NIT and get humbled, its not the end of the world. Man I wish I could address this tar heel fans, get your heads out your behind.


Will we even make it to the NIT? The problem I have is if the players are losing faith in the coaching staff. That spells trouble. There are obstacles, but this is just pathetic. It's been a downward spiral, and I don't like seeing sophomores like Ed Davis tuning out the coaching staff. It is especially troubling when the problem is your best player. They're here to learn the game. Idk, it's all speculation, the report may be completely made up. But chemistry problems are evident on the floor. Ed Davis might be gone, but I think he needs more seasoning. A lottery pick? Definitely, but if he ever wants to be great, he will need to learn how to carry a team, something he has not done, and has not shown the ability to do.


----------



## HB

If he's tuned out the coaching staff he's not staying. I just feel like Roy loves to be coddled, loves all the adulation he gets up at Chapel Hill and for once this time around people aren't too happy with him and the team. So basically he's not feeling the love, of course thats just one aspect though, the personnel isn't that good this year, and if there's chemistry issues that just adds to the mess.


----------



## coolpohle

zagsfan20 said:


> Gonzaga's win over Illinois in the United Center is looking better and better.


I bet 95% of your posts are Gonzaga related.


----------



## Brian34Cook

zagsfan20 said:


> Gonzaga's win over Illinois in the United Center is looking better and better.


Lol no comment.. we should have won that despite being down 32-11.. and blew a 83-80 lead in OT with 1:41 left..


----------



## coolpohle

zagsfan20 said:


> Gonzaga's win over Illinois in the United Center is looking better and better.


And at the same time, the win over Wisconsin worse.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

coolpohle said:


> I bet 95% of your posts are Gonzaga related.


I'll take the over!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Michigan State is still within reach.. down 9 with 10:34 left in game


----------



## Brian34Cook

Michigan State has cut it to 3.. with plenty of time remaining.. 4:29.. this could be a good finish.. didnt expect this comeback though..


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Yeah this is an exciting game. It's hard to cheer against Tom Izzo for me but Purdue is one of my teams. I love how they play.


----------



## TM

what a clutch 3 by Moore!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Really Brent Musburger? Bruce Weber should be considered for National Coach of The Year? For what adjusting his lineup and getting the kids back to playing after a horrible start in B10 play? Big Ten Coach of Year possible, but National? LMAO!

By the way Purdue has this now.. up 10 with 1:20 left


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Musberger's mind is snowed in...has been for 8 years or so. Time to wheel him out to Montana so Holly Rowe can take care of him.


----------



## coolpohle

He's also trying to say Northwestern has a good chance to make the tourney. That's right up there with Bilas saying all season that Michigan has a bunch of talent and is going to start getting hot and probably make the dance. Right.

This turnaround by Illinois has been quite impressive. To go 8-5 OOC and position yourselves to get an at-large is not an easy task. They've nearly lost home games to Penn St. and Indiana and yet now they're on top of the Big Ten.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Im sad John Jenkins was unable to play in the Vandy-Tenn game. I wanted you guys to see first hand why I think he is better than Scotty Hopson. They said he has a bad stomach virus and is in the hospital. I hope he gets well soon. Jenkins has legit NBA moves on the perimeter. 

He isn't the athlete that Hopson is but he is no slouch in that department either. As far as perimiter polish goes Jenkins wins.


----------



## TucsonClip

Musberger has had Big-11 shaded glasses on and has since at least 2000.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Geaux Tigers said:


> Im sad John Jenkins was unable to play in the Vandy-Tenn game. I wanted you guys to see first hand why I think he is better than Scotty Hopson. They said he has a bad stomach virus and is in the hospital. I hope he gets well soon. Jenkins has legit NBA moves on the perimeter.
> 
> He isn't the athlete that Hopson is but he is no slouch in that department either. As far as perimiter polish goes Jenkins wins.


Im in the look out for Jenkins, because Im pretty high on Hopson but you are up on your SEC stuff so your opinion on the matter is not taken lightly.... Im go to E360 and check out some Vandy games tonight, Jeff Taylor is a player and apparently Ogilvy has been playing well too


----------



## zagsfan20

coolpohle said:


> And at the same time, the win over Wisconsin worse.


Not really, Wisconsin is going to be ranked still at the end of the year.


----------



## coolpohle

zagsfan20 said:


> Not really, Wisconsin is going to be ranked still at the end of the year.


Yeah, but not as high.


----------



## Nimreitz

TucsonClip said:


> Musberger has had Big-11 shaded glasses on and has since at least 2000.


Yeah it's great. I love when him and Lavin do Wisconsin games, because not only are they huge Big Ten homers, but they're also both massive Wisconsin homers. The time they went ice fishing with Greg Steimsma the day before a game was one of the most ridiculous things I've ever seen.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Nimreitz said:


> Yeah it's great. I love when him and Lavin do Wisconsin games, because not only are they huge Big Ten homers, but they're also both massive Wisconsin homers. The time they went ice fishing with Greg Steimsma the day before a game was one of the most ridiculous things I've ever seen.


ROFL... Lavin gets worse game by game I think he is rapidly turning into Musburger as he gets older


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Nimreitz said:


> Yeah it's great. I love when him and Lavin do Wisconsin games, because not only are they huge Big Ten homers, but they're also both massive Wisconsin homers. The time they went ice fishing with Greg Steimsma the day before a game was one of the most ridiculous things I've ever seen.





fjkdsi said:


> ROFL... Lavin gets worse game by game I think he is rapidly turning into Musburger as he gets older


I saw one game where they started talking about 1940's Big Band music and they completely ignored the game while they talked about how great Glenn Miller was. It was hilarious. Thats gotta be why they work together because Lavin is really an old dude.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I took Baylor, Duke, and Georgia straight up in another parlay...


----------



## Nimreitz

Geaux Tigers said:


> I saw one game where they started talking about 1940's Big Band music and they completely ignored the game while they talked about how great Glenn Miller was. It was hilarious. Thats gotta be why they work together because Lavin is really an old dude.


Hahaha, I'm cracking up right now. Reminds me of Bob Uecker; he's famous for ignoring Brewers games and instead commenting on the press box spread.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

fjkdsi said:


> Im in the look out for Jenkins, because Im pretty high on Hopson but you are up on your SEC stuff so your opinion on the matter is not taken lightly.... Im go to E360 and check out some Vandy games tonight, Jeff Taylor is a player and apparently Ogilvy has been playing well too


Yeah see what you think about Jenkins. I also should say that when I redo my SEC list Jamychal Green is going to be a little higher. He's legit.


----------



## TM

I love Syracuse and I love Kemba Walker! The Orange are so fun to watch on defense. I love the 2-3, and it's even more fun with all these long, athletic players. Walker is just so fast and fun to watch. And who wouldn't want Edwards on your team?? He works so hard at both ends.


----------



## TM

ha, Dyson aint bad either


----------



## FSH

Syracuse ONCE AGAIN almost blows it at the end of the game...Idk how the hell they are pulling these off but they are getting lucky


----------



## TM

haha thats not luck


----------



## FSH

TM said:


> haha thats not luck


have you watched the end of some of these game for them? Its luck


----------



## TM

the better, more aggressive teams get lucky more often i guess then


----------



## Geaux Tigers

TM said:


> the better, more aggressive teams get lucky more often i guess then


Exaaaaaaaaaaactly...


----------



## Nimreitz

Had to change the channel there quick at halftime. Definitely didn't want to see that ceremony.


----------



## coolpohle

Cornell gets beat by 15 as a 16 point favorite at Penn. Yikes. Hard to imagine them getting an at-large considering how bad Penn is (now 4-15 overall).


----------



## Willo

Well, there's no Ivy League playoff, so as long as they don't slip up again, I think they'll be okay.

We'll get a clearer picture tomorrow, when they play Princeton, who's almost as good as Harvard. In fact, their next two games are @Princeton and @ Harvard. If they can make it through those two games, they'll all but sew up that Ivy League auto-bid.

I honestly think this was a case of overlooking Penn because of their two big games coming up. Still, no excuse to lose that game.


----------



## coolpohle

How does it work if two teams finish tied? 

It's like I told you earlier in the season about Cornell - they are a good team but they are bad defensively and will lose some games you wouldn't expect because they won't shoot well and don't have the defense to fall back on.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Some of the Games:

1:00 ET: #15 Butler @ Cleveland State (ESPN360)
4:00 ET: Rhode Island # #21 Temple
4:00 ET: #25 UNLV @ San Diego State
9:00 ET: #12 Tennessee @ #2 Kentucky (ESPN)

Others in Action: Kansas takes on Iowa St tonight, VIllanova takes on Providence, Maryland takes on Duke, San Diego takes on Gonzaga.. 

- Not that many good ones to me.. I'll be checking out the B10 games I think..


----------



## TM

No love for Maryland vs. Duke? Both teams with only 2 losses in conference. Basically for first place right now.


----------



## Diable

Can't say the refs are too involved in this Duke game. They aren't calling ****, lots of obvious fouls have just been play ons.


----------



## TM

*Re: Rivalry Week Thread*



fjkdsi said:


> *for sure not Cornell @ Penn*, but I think that Duke/Maryland will be a good one, and of course Kentucky should be getting tested, as the tough stretch starts for them


I'M CALLING YOU OUT, fjkdsi!!! Hahahahahahaha....


----------



## Nimreitz

Wow. 10 minutes in and this Wisconsin-Indiana game is already over.


----------



## Willo

coolpohle said:


> How does it work if two teams finish tied?
> 
> It's like I told you earlier in the season about Cornell - they are a good team but they are bad defensively and will lose some games you wouldn't expect because they won't shoot well and don't have the defense to fall back on.


If there's a tie there's a one game play off. Cornell is way better than the rest of the Ivy League. They still have two games against Princeton (including one tonight). If they can win @Princeton and @Harvard, they will be sitting in a pretty solid position to get the title still.


----------



## coolpohle

I didn't say the weren't the best team. But the best teams don't always prevail. I mentioned it after the Kansas game - Cornell had three ugly losses in the Ivy last year and they play the same style. Rely on shooting the three well and don't bother playing defense. No matter how good you are, if you play that style you're going to suffer some head scratching losses like they did last night, especially when a lot of Ivy league games are played on back to back nights when you might have to travel both times while the other stays at home.

Yes, Cornell is the best team in the Ivy, but they will not get an at-large bid and have very little room for error.


----------



## Diable

It's hard for me to see how Sidney Lowe doesn't get fired. They had Sendek. He could coach. He won games. He took his team to the damned NCAA tournament. That was never enough. They ran him off. Lowe has not done any of that. He's just consistently lost.


----------



## HB

The boys did good today, woulda been extremely embarrassing to lose that game with all the talent in the crowd. Thats what separates UNC from all this pretend schools, TRADITION!


----------



## coolpohle

Diable said:


> It's hard for me to see how Sidney Lowe doesn't get fired. They had Sendek. He could coach. He won games. He took his team to the damned NCAA tournament. That was never enough. They ran him off. Lowe has not done any of that. He's just consistently lost.


I'm in 100% agreement here. In three and a half seasons, he's 65-58 and 17-42 in conference. They've only made the NIT once. Expectations were a lot higher than this for them this year and with Smith and Horner they should be much better than 2-9. I thought they had some potential last year as well but they never really put anything together. He needs to go.

Whatever happened with Sendek? Did he get fired. Looks like he started off slow with NC State when he first got there but got them to the tourney his last five seasons.


----------



## Diable

Sendek left before they could fire him and went to Arizona State. Nothing he ever did was good enough. All the State boosters want to be as good as UNC and Duke, which is one thing Sendek wasn't ever going to do. He was as good as Wake Forest and Clemsons et al. Lowe's teams are down there with Charlotte and UNCG. If it was me I'd go down to Davidson and see if McKillop wanted to get paid. He can coach and I'd like to see what he could do at a big name school.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

HB said:


> The boys did good today, woulda been extremely embarrassing to lose that game with all the talent in the crowd. Thats what separates UNC from all this pretend schools, TRADITION!


Might have salvaged a trip to the CBIT. Congrats.


----------



## TM

ya'll are nuts if you think this UK team is going to the Final Four. they're gonna have to grow up in less than a month for them to have a chance. cousins is a baby. wall turns the ball over too much. and the rest of them are streaky.


----------



## HB

JuniorNoboa said:


> Might have salvaged a trip to the CBIT. Congrats.


Save the congrats for next year when we win it all


----------



## coolpohle

That's asking for an awful lot HB. I'd lower my expectations a little bit. I know you guys expect to win it all every year, but all your freshman this year look overrated and Thompson, Ginyard, and Davis are gone, too.


----------



## SheriffKilla

*Re: Rivalry Week Thread*



TM said:


> I'M CALLING YOU OUT, fjkdsi!!! Hahahahahahaha....


lol, I had a feeling that comment was gonna result in an upset... and ya Cornell isnt getting an at large, imo but I cant beleive CP didnt know that Sendek is the head coach at ASU


----------



## JuniorNoboa

HB said:


> Save the congrats for next year when we win it all


When has UNC done anything with freshmen and sophomore as the core. Your national titles came when your core was juniors in 2005 and seniors in 2009.

Ill take my returning core of Jackson, Joseph and Triche over anything you have returning.


----------



## Willo

UNC is going to win it all next year.

The whole NIT.


----------



## coolpohle

*Re: Rivalry Week Thread*



fjkdsi said:


> lol, I had a feeling that comment was gonna result in an upset... and ya Cornell isnt getting an at large, imo but I cant beleive CP didnt know that Sendek is the head coach at ASU


Of course I know he is the head coach at Arizona St. When did I say he wasn't? I asked what happened with his departure at NC State.


----------



## TM

What a huge win for Louisville. Obviously helps the tournament resume.


----------



## HB

JuniorNoboa said:


> When has UNC done anything with freshmen and sophomore as the core. Your national titles came when your core was juniors in 2005 and seniors in 2009.
> 
> Ill take my returning core of Jackson, Joseph and Triche over anything you have returning.


Lol thats all I can say. Have you ever seen Harrison Barnes and Reggie Bullock play?

Oh btw during Lawson and Ellington's sophomore years, they were considered the best if not one of the best teams in the nations. The Kansas loss was an upset.


----------



## TM

They're better than UK's class this year? Because they aren't going to win either.

KU loss was an upset? Was KU a 2 seed? Or what?


----------



## JuniorNoboa

HB said:


> Lol thats all I can say. Have you ever seen Harrison Barnes and Reggie Bullock play?
> 
> Oh btw during Lawson and Ellington's sophomore years, they were considered the best if not one of the best teams in the nations. The Kansas loss was an upset.


First off the Kansas loss, a fellow one seed is not an upset. But it was poorly coached as usual by Roy Williams.

No matter what, unless UNC has the CLEAR edge talentwise and experience wise (i.e the smarts to overcome the teachings of the sideline idiot) UNC will never win. 

Inexpereince + Roy Williams = FAIL.


----------



## HB

You didnt answer my question though, which is okay because its the same baseless yada yada I heard last year before they won it all. Talent win games, unlike this team with glaring holes, next year's team has very few holes.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

HB said:


> You didnt answer my question though, which is okay because its the same baseless yada yada I heard last year before they won it all. Talent win games, unlike this team with glaring holes, next year's team has very few holes.


I answered your question and gave you a damn equation.


----------



## Nimreitz

HB said:


> Lol thats all I can say. Have you ever seen Harrison Barnes and Reggie Bullock play?
> 
> Oh btw during Lawson and Ellington's sophomore years, they were considered the best if not one of the best teams in the nations. The Kansas loss was an upset.


Better than James, Durant, Pittman, and Augustin? Because they went out pretty early.


----------



## HB

Wow I know Syracuse lost, but I didn't expect that outburst and the question was have you ever watched Barnes and Bullock play?


----------



## Nimreitz

I have, and while I think Barnes is very talented, for whatever reason I just.... I don't think he'll have a Wall/Durant type impact next year at UNC. To be honest, I think he'll be more like OJ Mayo as a freshman, but because Barnes won't be the primary ball handler next year, he won't get as many opportunities to show off as OJ did. That might not be the worst thing in the world if it keeps him around for 2 years, but suggesting he comes in and wins a Title next year is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## HB

You responded without insulting anyone, I thought that was how we did things around here.

And Barnes isn't the only talented guy we are getting here. Bullock is a really good player.


----------



## Nimreitz

HB said:


> You responded without insulting anyone, I thought that was how we did things around here.
> 
> And Barnes isn't the only talented guy we are getting here. Bullock is a really good player.


DJ Augustin and Kevin Durant were better than those two guys and they flamed out in the Tournament. You're going to lose a ton of talent next year too.


----------



## HB

Lol you haven't watched Bullock so how the heck do you know who's better than who? Augustin is not a better player than Barnes, and I doubt he's better than Bullock either. We are also getting a 4 star pg in Marshall. Henson gets one more year under his belt. Texas that year isn't going to be as deep as we are, and Barnes is a suspect coach.

P.s. what happened to Gtown also? Looks like the big dogs in the big east got tamed today


----------



## Nimreitz

HB said:


> Lol you haven't watched Bullock so how the heck do you know who's better than who? Augustin is not a better player than Barnes, and I doubt he's better than Bullock either. We are also getting a 4 star pg in Marshall. Henson gets one more year under his belt. Texas that year isn't going to be as deep as we are, and Barnes is a suspect coach.
> 
> P.s. what happened to Gtown also? Looks like the big dogs in the big east got tamed today


Barnes has taken a team to the Final Four. I agree he's suspect, but Huckleberry is just as suspect.


----------



## HB

Barnes is going to be the number 1 or number 2 pick whenever he comes out.


----------



## Nimreitz

HB said:


> Barnes is going to be the number 1 or number 2 pick whenever he comes out.


Perhaps. IMO he wouldn't go higher than #4 this year, so perhaps not.

EDIT: It wouldn't surprise me at all if Barnes has a Xavier Henry like impact next year. But without Cole and Sherron, let's not kid ourselves into thinking Henry would have led them to the top of the heap.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

This may have been posted but did anyone hear Dickie V say that he's heard that Demarcus Cousins will come back next year? Has anyone else heard these rumors or is this another Dickie V fantasy land blurt out where he says what he wishes would happen as actual fact? I mean the way I look at it, Cousins still has a really good shot at going number 1 in the draft...


----------



## Nimreitz

Geaux Tigers said:


> This may have been posted but did anyone hear Dickie V say that he's heard that Demarcus Cousins will come back next year? Has anyone else heard these rumors or is this another Dickie V fantasy land blurt out where he says what he wishes would happen as actual fact? I mean the way I look at it, Cousins still has a really good shot at going number 1 in the draft...


It's bull****. Dickie always falls for that B.S. "And Sean May said he's going to stick around for another year! Next year should be big for the Heels again, baby!" Nope.


----------



## HB

It wouldn't surprise me, because he's like the King of Lexington right now. Whenever he comes out he's a high pick so he doesnt have to worry about that. He could go back and destroy the NCAA once more


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Would you rather be:

A. The "King" of Lexington
B. A multi-millionaire athlete
C. On crutches with a torn ACL 3 games into the '10-'11 season
D. HB


----------



## Nimreitz

HB said:


> It wouldn't surprise me, because he's like the King of Lexington right now. Whenever he comes out he's a high pick so he doesnt have to worry about that. He could go back and destroy the NCAA once more


People said the same about Tyler Smith. Now he's bagging groceries counting down the days until he gets arrested for something else.


----------



## Diable

If I could go out and get a contract this year I'd do that rather than risk coming out the next year and getting locked out.

HB is clearly delusional. Who else is going to be on UNC's team next year? Answer...noone who is going to make any real impact. Duke is going to be far better than UNC next year and there's no question about that unless you're totally delusional.When was the last time Roy Williams won squat without having far more talent than anyone else ?He's not even going to have as much talent and he's still going to be Roy WIlliams.


----------



## HB

Diable said:


> If I could go out and get a contract this year I'd do that rather than risk coming out the next year and getting locked out.
> 
> HB is clearly delusional. Who else is going to be on UNC's team next year? Answer...noone who is going to make any real impact. Duke is going to be far better than UNC next year and there's no question about that unless you're totally delusional.When was the last time Roy Williams won squat without having far more talent than anyone else ?He's not even going to have as much talent and he's still going to be Roy WIlliams.


When Diable makes posts like this lol he doesnt get anyone insulting him? When I hype our team I get cursed out, what gives?

I dont know how to respond to his post though, arent Singler and Scheyer gone? Last I checked, Zeller, the Wears, Henson, Drew II and Strickland are coming back, and you add Barnes, Bullock and Marshall to that mix, whats not to like?


----------



## HB

Geaux Tigers said:


> Would you rather be:
> 
> A. The "King" of Lexington
> B. A multi-millionaire athlete
> C. On crutches with a torn ACL 3 games into the '10-'11 season
> D. HB


OR Ncaa champion aka Tyler Hansbrough


----------



## Nimreitz

HB said:


> When Diable makes posts like this lol he doesnt get anyone insulting him? When I hype our team I get cursed out, what gives?


Because he's not mindlessly hyping UNC, he's criticizing them.

Zeller and the Wears are not Title winners, Henson hasn't proven anything, ditto for Drew II and Strickland, and just so you know, hyped up recruits often fail to live up to their prep ranking. You have just as good of a shot at missing the Tournament entirely than winning the ACC. You have zero shot at the NCAA Title unless Harrison Barnes turns out to be the greatest college basketball player of all time.


----------



## HB

Heh did you not read my Duke post? Well I guess Seth and Kyrie playing together helps somewhat


----------



## Geaux Tigers

HB said:


> OR Ncaa champion aka Tyler Hansbrough


Ok throw that out there too, but I doubt it changes things for the players like Cousins...now if you are a second rounder I could see trying to be a NCAA Champ.


----------



## Diable

Anyone who stays this year with the current CBA in place is taking a hell of a risk. The Players association has always been a lot more willing to bargain away the earning power of guys who aren't in the Union yet than the guys who will be voting on the next CBA. Anyone who is a definite first rounder this season should be gone. Tyler Hansbrough didn't exactly throw away much of his draft stock by staying. Dude is as old as Lebron and he's a rookie. That's not because he had millions of NBA dollars waiting for him. Last time there was new CBA it was Tim Duncan who lost about twenty million dollars on his rookie deal.


----------



## SheriffKilla

There is absolutely no way Cousins is staying, he would be in the NBA already if not for the one year rule, and I doubt him and Wall are even going to class anymore


----------



## Nimreitz

fjkdsi said:


> There is absolutely no way Cousins is staying, he would be in the NBA already if not for the one year rule, and I doubt him and Wall are even going to class anymore


Some programs will suspend players for a game if they miss class; for example, Korie Lucious apparently missed MSU's last game because of an issue like this. Calipari couldn't give a **** about discipline and school.


----------



## coolpohle

What a joke this forum has become. JN posts here all the time, brings more valuable insight than 99% of the people on this forum, and his post criticizing HB's mindless UNC praising posts and how he's chased off a lot of good posters on here (which is the 100% truth) gets deleted and then mine gets deleted as well. He gets banned? Like, does the word douchebag mean anything to you? I'll post my bracket and stick to the A10 forum.

Fjd, apelman, geaux, nim, etc. it's been a pleasure chatting with you fellas. If you know of another basketball forum site, shoot me a PM. Later.


----------



## HB

He attacked a mod/mods. What did KA do to deserve his attacks? I can understand him going at me, but the Kansasalumn attack was uncalled for, and yes KA has done a lot to improve this forum. JN stepped over the line on that one. You do realize we have rules on this board right, and this isn't the only time JN has gone off the handle. To each his own though.


----------



## coolpohle

Kansasalum misspells 75% of the words he types on here. It's a joke, really.


----------



## HB

At least he's trying to encourage discussion and actively participating on this board even in 'so called down periods'. Its a message board not an English class, so what he's not perfect. His opinions count just as much as yours and JN.


----------



## zagsfan20

Banning Noboa is like flushing this board down the toilet. One of the few good contributors.


----------



## apelman42

coolpohle said:


> What a joke this forum has become. JN posts here all the time, brings more valuable insight than 99% of the people on this forum, and his post criticizing HB's mindless UNC praising posts and how he's chased off a lot of good posters on here (which is the 100% truth) gets deleted and then mine gets deleted as well. He gets banned? Like, does the word douchebag mean anything to you? I'll post my bracket and stick to the A10 forum.
> 
> Fjd, apelman, geaux, nim, etc. it's been a pleasure chatting with you fellas. If you know of another basketball forum site, shoot me a PM. Later.


x2...

I'll post in the LOTD thread cool but I'm done with this joke of a website unless they bring JN back.


----------



## apelman42

zagsfan20 said:


> Banning Noboa is like flushing this board down the toilet. One of the few good contributors.


100% agree.

You mods better reconsider your banning of JN.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

JN and I had been frequenting these boards for nearly a decade now, and while I may be an unrelenting douchebag, he's damn near the perfect message board poster. 

This, of course, assumes that the mods of said message board are in it for more than the power trip they could never have outside of internet fantasy camp. 

:beheader:


----------



## apelman42

Jonathan Watters said:


> JN and I had been frequenting these boards for nearly a decade now, and he's damn near the perfect message board poster.
> 
> This, of course, assumes that the mods of said message board are in it for more than the power trip they could never have outside of internet fantasy camp.
> 
> :beheader:


Haha!

Look at all of the support for JN.

Mistake.


----------



## coolpohle

apelman42 said:


> x2...
> 
> I'll post in the LOTD thread cool but I'm done with this joke of a website unless they bring JN back.


For sure. Hopefully we can get on some sick streaks next year. It's been a struggle for me the past couple of seasons...going to have to focus more next year. I'd like to post more on that thread about basketball in general...EC is a good guy to chat with...he really knows his stuff.


----------



## bball2223

Well the college basketball section lost a lot of quality with the banning of JN, this site is becoming a bit of a joke.


----------



## coolpohle

Jonathan Watters said:


> JN and I had been frequenting these boards for nearly a decade now, and while I may be an unrelenting douchebag, he's damn near the perfect message board poster.
> 
> This, of course, assumes that the mods of said message board are in it for more than the power trip they could never have outside of internet fantasy camp.
> 
> :beheader:


Sometimes us douchebags bring the most insight, as funny as that might sound.


----------



## apelman42

bball2223 said:


> Well the college basketball section lost a lot of quality with the banning of JN, this site is becoming a bit of a joke.


Oh my goodness...

And another for JN. By my count that's 6 for JN and 0 for the mods thus far.

Ouch.


----------



## coolpohle

apelman42 said:


> Oh my goodness...
> 
> And another for JN. By my count that's 6 for JN and 0 for the mods thus far.
> 
> Ouch.


It's actually 6-1, but I'll leave the one nameless.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

The ridiculous thing is that a couple weeks ago I must have insulted HB in 20 consecutive posts. I didn't see what JN said before it was deleted, but it couldn't possibly have been more inflammatory than my responses to HB's DeMarcus Cousins-inspired gong show...


----------



## coolpohle

apelman - clear your PM's, it said you had reached your stored quota.


----------



## apelman42

coolpohle said:


> apelman - clear your PM's, it said you had reached your stored quota.


Lol. Okay I've cleared it up.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

I suppose the one way to ensure that HB absolutely never, under any circumstances, reinstates JN...

...is to disagree with his banning in the first place. 

So I've changed my mind - JN knew way too much about the game, spelled way too many words correctly, and had the nerve to bring intelligent commentary to the board. What a chump. I'm glad he's gone. 

So maybe everybody else can say he sucks and then there's a chance he'll get reinstated?


----------



## apelman42

Jonathan Watters said:


> I suppose the one way to ensure that HB absolutely never, under any circumstances, reinstates JN...
> 
> ...is to disagree with his banning in the first place.
> 
> So I've changed my mind - JN knew way too much about the game, spelled way too many words correctly, and had the nerve to bring intelligent commentary to the board.
> 
> So maybe everybody else can say he sucks and then there's a chance he'll get reinstated?


Hahahahahaha.

Too good.


----------



## bball2223

JN ruined my experience at BBF, he was way too intelligent for the BBF CBB congregation.


----------



## zagsfan20

This is Exhibit A. of how to not run a message board.


----------



## JN

Guys and perhaps gals - my comments were WAY over the top, and I deserved the punishment I got. I could have approached it much better.

I regret posting what I did. Not because I didnt mean what I said. I meant it, and will not apologize to the intended individuals.

But I should have had the self control to stop myself from doing things the way I did.

I regret doing what I did, because I did enjoy chatting with alot of you and discussing things with you... and thanks for defending me. But I deserve to be sent away for a while, if not permanently.

Stop the battle, I handled things poorly.

Mods - this account was set up when I had lost my password a ways back, but you can ban this one too.


----------



## Nimreitz

JN brings a lot to our forum. He was upset and out of line with his posts, but I feel like I've said worse to members and got away with it... one prime example would be Cam*Ron in EBB like 2 days ago. If I got no sanctions for a crazy rant against Cam a few days ago, I feel like you guys can let JN's rant slide. The post is deleted; it can't do much damage from the grave.



Jonathan Watters said:


> The ridiculous thing is that a couple weeks ago I must have insulted HB in 20 consecutive posts. I didn't see what JN said before it was deleted, but it couldn't possibly have been more inflammatory than my responses to HB's DeMarcus Cousins-inspired gong show...


Well... actually yeah it totally was. And then he brought in KN, which was one of the most unnecessary and ridiculous things I've heard on a forum in awhile.


----------



## TM

Stop the madness. I'm not PMing everyone of you, but just simmer down.


----------



## HB

Lol HB wasn't even the one that banned JN. Just rampant assumptions going on in this thread. Like I said, there was no reason whatsoever for him to attack KA. Funny how Watters comes on here talking about what should go and what shouldn't, if someone went on DE and started attacking you and your fellow workers or are you bloggers? Whichever it is, would you take action, yes or no? 

I bet Watters feels a lot smarter now that he knows HB wasn't even the one who took action on JN. 

This board has rules, if you don't follow it also, you know there will be repercussions.

I do as much **** talking as most on here, trust me I have a thick skin. Like I said on the previous post, maybe I was deserving of his response, but his attack on KA was uncalled for. It does become a problem when you attack someone thats probably done more for this forum than anyone posting on here not named TM. Who cares if the guy doesn't write proper grammar, its a message board for pete's sakes. When some of you are taking summer vacations, KA's been on here trying to get people to post.


----------



## HB

bball2223 said:


> Well the college basketball section lost a lot of quality with the banning of JN, this site is becoming a bit of a joke.


I am tempted to respond to this, but it is what it is. A wise man once said, if you live in glass houses dont throw stones. Bball should know what am talking about.

Sometimes people if you arent in the know on whats going on, its better not to assume.


----------



## coolpohle

HB said:


> Lol HB wasn't even the one that banned JN.


That's not what I've been told.


----------



## HB

coolpohle said:


> That's not what I've been told.


Well whoever's feeding you misinformation needs to get their facts straight.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

HB said:


> I do as much **** talking as most on here, trust me *I have a thick skin.*



That's rich. 

(it was me feeding coolpohle the misinformation through one of my mid-level operatives)

:funny:


----------



## HB

Actually you owe me an apology for all the nonsense you insinuated, and yeah I do have a thick skin, lol trust me I have seen worse on the Raptors and Nets board than on this forum. Its actually mild compared to some of the stuff that have I seen since I have been visiting this site.



And FWIW I have no beef with JN. I actually like the guy, and we've had our own share of spats going back to the Raptors board. He's coming back, and I hope he does come back as evidenced by the apology he posted on the previous page. But rules are rules and he understands that.


----------

